# German North Sea Coast Facing the Friesan Islands



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Thinking about heading up there for a couple of weeks at the beginning of August. But is there enough to see and do. Few of the campsites are massive which we dont enjoy.

Anyone care to share their experiences


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

my experience admittedly dates back to pre-MH times, but German North Sea Coast in August I would strongly advise against! August is still peak holiday season in Germany, so beaches will be crowded, prices will be high, camp and stellplatz sites be fully booked.

I am German, grew up in Northern Germany, and I really love the North Sea Coast! But not in July or August.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

From what I've seen this year I would personally add June to Gerhard's comments. I've always found a space for my van, but occasionally it's been a close run thing.

Reading the campsite signs, Jun-August is now the Baltic's High Season.

You ask about things to do? Most locals and tourists seem to be happy to sit on the stunning white sandy beaches, or shelter from the sea breezes in their four-square deck chairs. I find that I get most pleasure from riding my bike through lovely rolling countryside to all those hidden away places. If someone wants a quiet family holiday, without any fruit machines, then it's a place to visit.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

A great place to visit by ferry or aircraft is Helgoland just of the coast, very interesting place plus it is duty free, or at least well below mainland prices, it was a main Uboat base in the war and Churchill at the end tried his best to obliterate it with TNT, obviously unsuccessfully &#55357;&#56832;
Another great place to visit is Bremerhaven again well worth a look around, also the airfield does flights out to the islands for the adventuress,


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> my experience admittedly dates back to pre-MH times, but German North Sea Coast in August I would strongly advise against! August is still peak holiday season in Germany, so beaches will be crowded, prices will be high, camp and stellplatz sites be fully booked.
> 
> ...


Gerhard

As bad as that.

A few years ago we went up to Rugen and it was immense. We like a bit of cycling so the environment looks the part.

Might take my chances and book in one of the massive campsites up there.

Either that or its the Eifel

Thanks for the input


----------

